# UV sterilizer questions



## dogdoc (Feb 3, 2006)

So after a week or so of soul searching, I have decided not to completely scrap my planted 75g. I did do a major overhaul and decreased some of my workload with it. But the greenwater is starting to come back.

I've finally reached the point of being willing to break down and buy a UV sterilizer. But I can't decide which one. So I need help.

My LFS has a Tetratec UV5 mini-clarifier (5 watt)that they are willing to make a deal on. But I can't really find any reviews. Mfg says it is rated for up to 100 gal. They will sell it to me for $75.

I've read some good things about the Coralife Turbotwist 9w and this seems to be the most common one mentioned. Big Al has them for $85 + shipping.

There is also a current 8w gamma UV at Al's for about 75+ shipping.

Anyone have any thoughts? I'm planning on plumbing this as a portable with a powerhead to drive it instead of putting it inline with my filter. Mainly I don't want to decrease flow rates, and I don't plan on running it 24/7. So let me know what you think.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Ali1 (Jan 27, 2008)

hmmm. ill get back to u on that


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Get the Turbo Twist 9w. That 5x from your LFS is not a bargain and at only 5watts may not be too effective for a 75 gallon tank. What kind of filter are you running?


----------



## dogdoc (Feb 3, 2006)

Typically this tank is filtered by 2 XP3's. Right at the moment I have an additional AC 110 on there.

One of the XP3's drives my CO2 reactor.

I just don't want to impede the other XP3. When the tank is full of weeds it's hard enough to get good water circulation.

The long story is that I just about completely tore this setup down. The GW had me to the point of considering a rockquascaped african cichlid tank. Or even no tank at all. But I just can't bring myself to do it. I did do a major overhaul last week leaving only Java ferns and anubias in there. 

I also took out the CO2 system and was about to chuck it because I can't find the leak and a 10lb tank was only lasting me 2 months. I think I may order some better parts from Rex (check valves, tubing, and permaseal) and try it again.


----------



## Pen3 (Jul 9, 2006)

i have turbo twist 9w, 18w, and Aqua UV 8w and 15w and i would recommend the Aqua UVs over the turbo twist. Infact i gave my turbo twist away already.


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

Petsmart has a UV sterilizer that is 24 watts for 50 bucks. i have it on my salt tank and havent had algae since... thats the most bang for your buck i think. http://aa-aquarium.com/showroom4.php?id=156&level=1 
thats a picture of the 9 watt one the 24 is just taller


----------



## Pen3 (Jul 9, 2006)

i got one of those uv from petsmart it is pos in my opinion


----------



## dogdoc (Feb 3, 2006)

Where do you find the Aqua UVs?


----------



## claws (Oct 14, 2007)

dogdoc said:


> Where do you find the Aqua UVs?


If you're talking about the AquaMedic UV sterilizer, Dr. Foster & Smith has a 5W model for around $70. I think they make larger ones too. I ordered the 5W model for my 10 gal and other smaller tanks to be used on a temporary basis when introducing fish or to combat GW if it should raise it's ugly head.


----------



## Pen3 (Jul 9, 2006)

these Aqua UV


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

I have a 25 watt Gamma which I run inline with a canister but it did come with the fittings to be able to use it as a HOB.


----------

